# Juneteenth Paid Holiday



## Cal (Jun 17, 2020)

Our HR TL went around telling us about how Juneteenth will be a paid holiday. She mentioned that we would be paid even if we aren't working that day.

Is there any truth to that? I'm just a regular part-time employee and I've never been paid for non-worked store holidays...

I got my hopes up for a second but I'm thinking it's just a regular 1.5x day and regular TM won't see a dime if they don't work that day. Or am I wrong?

"While all stores and distribution centers will remain open, hourly team members who work on June 19 will be paid time and a half. All eligible Target team members have the option to take the day off with full pay." 









						A Day to Celebrate, Reflect and Connect: Target Honors Juneteenth as a Company Holiday
					






					corporate.target.com


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 17, 2020)

Cal said:


> Our HR TL went around telling us about how Juneteenth will be a paid holiday. She mentioned that we would be paid even if we aren't working that day.
> 
> Is there any truth to that? I'm just a regular part-time employee and I've never been paid for non-worked store holidays...
> 
> ...


If you are a ™, and are scheduled that day, you can opt to take a paid holiday. But not if you are not scheduled. HR friends can you confirm this


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

Juneteenth
					

https://corporate.target.com/article/2020/06/juneteenth




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2020)

It is exactly like all of the other paid holidays.  As a part timer, you will get time and a half if you work, but no pay if you don't.


----------



## NKG (Jun 17, 2020)

I work so 16 hours with time and half 🙌


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 17, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If you are a ™, and are scheduled that day, you can opt to take a paid holiday. But not if you are not scheduled. HR friends can you confirm this


If you work you will receive time and a half. If you don’t work you don’t get paid. if you are a TL you get paid for the holiday. This is like all the other holidays, Memorial, 4 of July, Labor Day.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 18, 2020)

Target has tiered eligibility for store-recognized paid holidays.  
Some people get paid holidays, some get two paid holidays, many hourly TMs get no paid holidays. I can't recall the details for DC TMs.

Store-level hourly TM, avg less than 29.5 hours/week:  zero paid holidays
Store-level hourly TM, avg more than 29.5 hours/week:  two (2) paid holidays, Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Day
Store-level TLs: six (6) *seven (7)* paid holidays
Store-level ETLs: six (6) *seven (7)* paid holidays
Corporate level staff: six (6) *seven (7)* paid holidays + floating personal holiday


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 18, 2020)

That definitely seems to vary by store, I absolutely get more than 2 paid holidays at a TM.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 18, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> That definitely seems to vary by store, I absolutely get more than 2 paid holidays at a TM.


No. This does not vary by store.  If you're working a holiday, you're paid for working.  If you're a TL you are  given holiday pay, whether or not you work.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 18, 2020)

ETL-HRs are usually very fluent at explaining policies, but IMHO they have difficulty explaining how not all staff receive paid holidays.
I think Corporate designed the "tiered eligibility" to encourage staff to work as many hours as possible or to promote to higher-level jobs.  On paper this seems like a business decision.  In practice it's messy and confusing. When it comes to paid holidays, it doesn't seem like there's much love for the hourly store TMs in spite of the mantra, "YOU make Target".

IMHO Costco handles holiday pay and benefits eligibility better than Target.  This might be why so many Target people eventually take jobs at Costco.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 18, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> That definitely seems to vary by store, I absolutely get more than 2 paid holidays at a TM.


 HR might have you mis-classified as a TL.  At some point when there's a routine HR audit, the extra paid holidays might be deleted.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 18, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> No. This does not vary by store.  If you're working a holiday, you're paid for working.  If you're a TL you are  given holiday pay, whether or not you work.



I can see multiple pay stubs where I have been paid 20 hours for one day when I worked 8 on a holiday. Pay stubs that are not the two days that people here claim to be the only two that should happen for.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 19, 2020)

Could some TMs be grandfathered in for the other holidays?


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 19, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Could some TMs be grandfathered in for the other holidays?



Must be. I get paid for all the holidays just like a TL and always have, going on over a decade.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Jun 19, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Must be. I get paid for all the holidays just like a TL and always have, going on over a decade.



same here I get the paid holidays just like TLs because of my tenure & being grandfathered in from the good ol days.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 19, 2020)

Budweisered4 said:


> same here I get the paid holidays just like TLs because of my tenure & being grandfathered in from the good ol days.


I wonder why all long timers don't...  I think I'd be one of those!


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 20, 2020)

What did your stores do to commemorate  the day?


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 20, 2020)

Question for those veteran hourly TMs who are "grandfathered in" for benefits from the "good ol days".  Back in the day, were hourly TMs offered more paid vacation than today? The current vacation amounts which you accrue each paycheck:  after you become eligible (1,000 hours), through your fifth anniversary, you earn one (1) week of vacation accrual.  After your fifth anniversary, you earn two (2) weeks of vacation.  Was this amount more generous back then?

Also:  did "grandfathered in" hourly TMs receive a benefit called "personal holiday"?  I don't think this is offered to hourly TMs today, only to TLs, ETLs and higher-ups.


----------



## Kvothe (Jun 20, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Also:  did "grandfathered in" hourly TMs receive a benefit called "personal holiday"?  I don't think this is offered to hourly TMs today, only to TLs, ETLs and higher-ups.


Just a TM on year 2, and I get personal holidays.


----------



## Luck (Jun 22, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Target has tiered eligibility for store-recognized paid holidays.
> Some people get paid holidays, some get two paid holidays, many hourly TMs get no paid holidays. I can't recall the details for DC TMs.
> 
> Store-level hourly TM, avg less than 29.5 hours/week:  zero paid holidays
> ...


DC holiday is very simple. 
We get all (seven) corporate recognized holidays paid. 
You get paid for 10 or 12 hours depending on what shift you normally work, if you have the day off. 
You get 1.5x pay if you do work that day. If you workd that day you also bank the vacation. So if you worked on Juneteenth you get an extra 10 hours added to your vacation time to make up for it. 
It is very desirable to work every holiday at the DC. Especially for the guys who work the 3 day weekend shift. Now that we have the 6th day (Christmas Day the DCs are closed so no one can work it) they can get 2 weeks extra vacation oer year working those days. Which means with a little luck with overtime calls, DC worker just starting first year on the weekend shift gets over 5 weeks paid vacation a year.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 22, 2020)

Luck said:


> DC holiday is very simple.
> We get all (seven) corporate recognized holidays paid.
> You get paid for 10 or 12 hours depending on what shift you normally work, if you have the day off.
> You get 1.5x pay if you do work that day. If you workd that day you also bank the vacation. So if you worked on Juneteenth you get an extra 10 hours added to your vacation time to make up for it.
> It is very desirable to work every holiday at the DC. Especially for the guys who work the 3 day weekend shift. Now that we have the 6th day (Christmas Day the DCs are closed so no one can work it) they can get 2 weeks extra vacation oer year working those days. Which means with a little luck with overtime calls, DC worker just starting first year on the weekend shift gets over 5 weeks paid vacation a year.


Also you get that vacation time from just clocking in. For example, we had called ot for Memorial Day.  Because so many people signed up for ot they had more people than necessary and they told you before the bell that you could go home. You go, punch in, stand by the clock until 6:01 (one minute after start of shift), punch out and get your 10 hours of vacation.

now of course you don’t get paid for the day but lots of people value the vacation more.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 27, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> What did your stores do to commemorate  the day?



We had snacks in the breakroom, and they had some laminated sheets up detailing the history of Juneteenth in a couple spots in the TSC.


----------

